# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Γενική συζήτηση για την  Αναπαραγωγική περίοδος 2013

## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Καθε χρονο βαζω 2-3-4 ζευγαρια, φετος θα βαλω 3 ζευγαρια τιμπραντο και ευελπιστω να να βγουν 20-25 μικρα, ειδη εχω παρει και δαχτυλιδια κλειστου τυπου για να ξερω ποια μικρα ειναι απο ποια ζευγαρια και να μην τα μπερδευω.Η προετοιμασια ξεκινησε σιγα σιγα και θα την εντεινω   τελος του μηνος,αρχες Φευρουαριου θα τοποθετηθουν τα ζευγαρια στις ζευγαρωστρες και θα δω στο τελος τα αποτελεσματα,ΒΑΣΙΛΗ με 8 ζευγαρια ποσα μικρα εχεις σκοπο να βγαλεις  80  ;


Το μόνο που με απασχολεί Πάνο είναι το θέμα των δαχτυλιδιών αφου δεν το έχω ξανακάνει ποτέ....Και θα αναγκαστώ φετος να το κάνω για να μην μπερδευω τα αδερφια μεταξύ τους.Μάλλον καποιον θα αγκαρέψω για αρχη να περασουμε μαζι τα πρωτα δαχτυλίδια....(βεβαια δέχομαι και προτάσεις.... :Tongue0020: )

Βρες τρόπο...πως να σου στείλω πουλάκια.

----------


## Θοδωρής

Βασιλη στο δακτυλιδωμα εδω ειμαι εγω, μην κολωνεις πουθενα :winky:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη στο δακτυλιδωμα εδω ειμαι εγω, μην κολωνεις πουθενα


χαχαχα

Σε είχα υπ οψην μου Θοδωρη....χαχαχα

Ευχαριστώ παντως...

----------


## panos70

> *ΑΒΑΤΟΝ*                      Το μόνο που με απασχολεί Πάνο είναι το θέμα των δαχτυλιδιών αφου δεν το  έχω ξανακάνει ποτέ....Και θα αναγκαστώ φετος να το κάνω για να μην  μπερδευω τα αδερφια μεταξύ τους.Μάλλον καποιον θα αγκαρέψω για αρχη να  περασουμε μαζι τα πρωτα δαχτυλίδια....(βεβαια δέχομαι και προτάσεις....)
> 
> Βρες τρόπο...πως να σου στείλω πουλάκια.


  κι εγω Βασιλη πρωτη φορα θα βαλω δαχτυλιδια  κλειστου τυπου φετος,μεχρι τωρα εβαζα αλουμινενια που ανοιγοκλεινουν,βγαλε με το καλο εσυ πουλακια και θα δουμε πως θα μου στειλεις η σου στειλω κι εγω.........

----------


## panos70

Βασιλη ποσα δαχτυλιδια εχεις παρει; εγω μονος θα προσπαθησω να τα βαλω

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη ποσα δαχτυλιδια εχεις παρει; εγω μονος θα προσπαθησω να τα βαλω


Δεν εχω πάρει ακομα ακομα φιλε.

Οταν θα πάω για τροφη θα ρωτησω τι παιζει και θα δω.

Ποσο εχει το ένα δαχτυλίδι ?

----------


## panos70

30 λεπτα τα πηρα εγω

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> 30 λεπτα τα πηρα εγω


Καλά μου ακούγεται.

----------


## panos70

Εαν θελεις σου στελνω το λινκ δλδ το e shop

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Εαν θελεις σου στελνω το λινκ δλδ το e shop


Σου έστειλα pm...για να μην είμαστε  :Sign0006:

----------


## jk21

αν και το topic το ανοιξε ο Βασιλης και ισως δεν τον πειραζει ,θα ηταν χρησιμο να μενουμε στην παραθεση  των ζευγαριων που θα βαλουμε ,για να τα εχουμε καπου μαζεμενα ,και ολα τα αλλα (ενδιαφεροντα ισως ) καπου θα βρουμε να τα πουμε και αλλου !

----------


## geam

όσοι είστε μπαλκονάτοι, πότε σκέφτεστε να κανετε την "ενωση"???

----------


## vag21

> 2 ζευγάρια timbrado και μου περισσεύει μια θηλύκια μάλλον θα την παντρέψω με έναν από τους αρσενικούς εάν δεν βρεθεί κάποιος  με την ίδια ράτσα να την δανείσω..


δωσε την στον αβατον,μιας και θα βαλει λιγα πουλακια φετος. ::

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> δωσε την στον αβατον,μιας και θα βαλει λιγα πουλακια φετος.


Eτοιμα και τα 100 δαχτυλιδάκια...

Θοδωρής...------------->  Ακούει ?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ανοιξα το συγκεκριμένο thread για να ξεκινησει συζήτηση για ότι θέμα θέλετε σε ότι αναφορά την   			 			 				*Αναπαραγωγική περίοδος 2013*για να μην χαλάμε το συγκεκριμένο θέμα.

Παρακαλώ την Διαχείριση να μεταφέρει ΕΔΩ...ότι post ειναι άχρηστο με το...εκεί...θέμα.

Καλό θα είναι να κάνουμε ένα "ταμείο" στο τέλος.

----------


## vag21

σωστοςςςςςςςςςς.

----------


## Θοδωρής

> Eτοιμα και τα 100 δαχτυλιδάκια...
> 
> Θοδωρής...------------->  Ακούει ?


ΑΚΟΥΕΙ!!!
Μην μασας εδω ειμαι εγω οσα θες δαχτυλιδωνουμε, θα σε κανω εξπερ στο δαχτυλιδωμα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> ΑΚΟΥΕΙ!!!
> Μην μασας εδω ειμαι εγω οσα θες δαχτυλιδωνουμε, θα σε κανω εξπερ στο δαχτυλιδωμα


Απο τωρα θα σε αποκαλώ "κουμπάρο"  :Jumping0011: 

Δαχτυλίδια θα περάσουμε.

Αμ πως.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ζητώ συγγνώμη απο τους Διαχειριστές...για την αναστάτωση.....αλλά μ αρέσει να σας τρέχω.

 :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:

----------


## Gardelius

Ωραίος!!!!!! παμεεεεε!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## jk21

> Ανοιξα το συγκεκριμένο thread για να ξεκινησει συζήτηση για ότι θέμα θέλετε σε ότι αναφορά την                                             *Αναπαραγωγική περίοδος 2013*
> 
> για να μην χαλάμε το συγκεκριμένο θέμα.
> 
> Παρακαλώ την Διαχείριση να μεταφέρει ΕΔΩ...ότι post ειναι άχρηστο με το...εκεί...θέμα.
> 
> Καλό θα είναι να κάνουμε ένα "ταμείο" στο τέλος.



οκ το εφτιαξα Βασιλη .νομιζω ειναι πολυ καλυτερο τωρα το αλλο θεμα .να εχουμε καθαρη παραθεση των ζευγαριων που θα βαλουμε

----------


## geog87

το θεμα Αναπαραγωγική περίοδος 2013 αφορα την αναπαραγωγη μονο πτηνων???η γενικα ολες τις αναπαραγωγες????

----------


## mitsman

σε ποια ενοτητα εισαι Γιωργο???

----------


## geog87

καναρινια...οκ...ευχαριστω!!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Tο ένα απο τα 8 ζευγάρια που το έχω σε εσωτερικό χώρο ....μόλις τα ένωσα....και αμέσως ξεκίνησε το τάισμα μεταξύ τους.

----------


## mitsman

θα πας για γεννα μεσα σε εκεινο το κλουβι???

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> θα πας για γεννα μεσα σε εκεινο το κλουβι???


40 πόντους μήκος εχει Δημήτρη

----------


## mitsman

δεν σε ρωτησα το μηκος Βασιλη!!!! αλλα μιας και το ειπες θα επεκτεινω την ερωτηση μου.... θα πας σε γεννα σε κλουβι 40 εκατοστών??




> περα απο τη γενικη συζητηση, οπιος θελει παρουσιαζει σε ξεχωριστο θεμα και την πορεια της αναπαραγωγικης του περιοδου με πληροφοριες, φωτος κλπ..δημητρη ωραια πουλακια, μερικες ερωτησεις, τα ζευγαρια βλεπονται μεταξυ τους τωρα ή υπαρχει και οπτικο χωρισμα γιατι δε διακρινω καλα στις φωτο!..και επισης τα αρσενικα εχουν πιο πολυ σκετο νερο, ενω τα θυληκα λιγο με πολυβιταμινη μεσα;


τα αρσενικά εχουν πολυβιταμινη στο νερο καθως προηγουνται 10 ημερων των θηλυκων στην προετοιμασια!!!
τα πουλια μπηκαν σημερα σε ζευγαρωστρες και εχουν χωρισμα με οπτικη επαφη....
Αυριο θα μπουν και σουπιοκοκκαλα στα αρσενικα.........


υ.γ. Βασιλη εχετε χαλασει δεκαδες θεματα με off topic δεν νομιζω 2 μνμτα οχι τοσο εκτος θεματος να πειραζουν τοσο πολυ!

----------


## Θοδωρής

> Tο ένα απο τα 8 ζευγάρια που το έχω σε εσωτερικό χώρο ....μόλις τα ένωσα....και αμέσως ξεκίνησε το τάισμα μεταξύ τους.


Πολυ δυναμικά μπηκες κουμπαρε :winky:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη εχετε χαλασει δεκαδες θεματα με off topic δεν νομιζω 2 μνμτα οχι τοσο εκτος θεματος να πειραζουν τοσο πολυ!


Μάλλον το πήρες προσωπικά και δεν θα έπρεπε.

Και δεν το έθεσα εγώ αυτο .......αλλα ο Jk που είναι και αυτος διαχειριστής.

Δεν έχω κανένα μα κανένα πρόβλημα να γράφετε όπου και όταν θέλετε.

Ας το κλέισουμε εδώ.

----------


## Θοδωρής

Μιας και ειναι γενικη συζητηση να πω πως για μενα 40 ποντοι κλουβι ειναι μια χαρα για αναπαραγωγη

----------


## johnrider

> Tο ένα απο τα 8 ζευγάρια που το έχω σε εσωτερικό χώρο ....μόλις τα ένωσα....και αμέσως ξεκίνησε το τάισμα μεταξύ τους.


κατι μου θύμισε ο αρσενικος

----------


## Gardelius

_ΑΒΑΤΟΝ ολα τα λεφτά!!!!!!! το <άσμα> που παίζει!!!!!!!! Πως να μην αρχισουν τάισμα!!! Δημήτρη , το μήκος πρεπει να ειναι minimun 60 εκ.??? Το ρωτάω γιατι μαλλον <διαφωνεις> για το κλουβι του Βασιλη!!!_  ::

----------


## mitsman

> Μιας και ειναι γενικη συζητηση να πω πως για μενα 40 ποντοι κλουβι ειναι μια χαρα για αναπαραγωγη


40 ποντοι κλουβι ειναι τραγικο για αναπαραγωγη ποσο μαλλον οταν δεν υπαρχει 2η πορτα για εισοδο δευτερης φωλια!
40 ποντους κλουβια χρησιμοποιουν μονο οι εκτροφεις που χρησιμοποιουν αρσενικο ως επιβητορα και ο μονος σκοπος τους ειναι πως να βγαλουν με λιγοτερα πουλια περισσοτερους νεοσσους.
Σε ΚΑΜΜΙΑ περιπτωση δεν λεω οτι ο Βασιλης κανει αυτο... μην παρεξηγηθουμε κιολας!





> *Δημήτρη ( mitsman ) οι φωτογραφίες ειναι χαρμα οφθαλμών!!!!! Τα έχουμε πει αυτα....θελω όμως ειτε εδω Γενική συζήτηση για την Αναπαραγωγική περίοδος 2013 ειτε με π.μ οτι νομίζεις, να μου πεις τι πρόγραμμα ακολουθείς!!!! Σ ευχαριστω!!!!*



τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο....
υπολογιζω ποτε θελω να βγουν τα μικρα στο περιπου....

2 μηνε πριν ξεκιναω..
πολυβιταμινη στον αρσενικο  που την αυξανω κατα μια μερα την εβδομαδα το ιδιο και το αυγο....
δηλαδη
1η εβδομαδα μια μερα πολυβιταμινη μια μερα αυγο
2η εβδομαδα 2 μερες πλβιταμινη 2 μερες αυγο
....
5η εβδομαδα αντι για 5 μερες πολυβιταμινη 5 αυγο το παω κατευθειαν καθημερινα!!!!!!!!

τις 2 πρωτες εβδομαδες στην θηλυκια δεν κανω τιποτα μιας και θεωρω σημαντικοτερο να ειναι ετοιμος ο αρσενικος πριν το θηλυκο για να μην εχουμε ασπορη την πρωτη γεννα!
και μετα την ξεκιναω την θηλυκια παλι σταδιακα με αυγα και πολυβιταμινη.... οταν διατροφικα ειναι ετοιμη τοτε βαζω φωλια και νημα.... οταν ειναι η μιση φωλια ετοιμη ενωνω τα πουλακια!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Η εξηντάρα ζευγαρώστρα καλό είναι να προτιμάται, έχει περισσ'οτερα οφέλη και λύνει τα χέρια μας αλλά και των πουλιών.
Ξαναγράφω λοιπόν ΚΑΛΟ είναι να προτιμάται, αλλά σε καμία περ'ιπτωση δεν μπορεί να ισχυριστεί κανείς ότι δεν είναι εφικτή η αναπαραγωγή
σε 40αρα ζευγαρώστρα είτε καναρινιών είτε καρδερινοκαναρών. Βέβαια θα πρέπει να υπάρχει στην 40αρα και δε'υτερη πόρτα για υποδοχή δηλαδ'η 2ης φωλιάς.

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΣΙΛΗ στο αλλο θεμα οι φωτο δεν νομιζω να ηταν εκτος θεματος .δεν διαφοροποιω για εκει τη θεση μου .καλα ειναι να εχουμε μαζεμενο το τι ζευγαρια θα βαλουμε και τα ζευγαρια αυτα αν υπαρχουν σε φωτο .αν υπαρξει ερωτηση σε καποιον που παρουσιαζει κατι ,αν μεταφερθει στο αλλο θεμα θα ειναι ξεκαρφωτη .καλα ειναι να απαντιεται μονολεκτικα και να τελειωνει εκει ,ειτε να ρωτιεται με καταλληλο τροπο στο παρον θεμα που γραφω αυτη τη στιγμη 

περα απο αυτο και ανεξαρτητα απο το παρον θεμα που συζηταμε ,θελω να αφηνετε το διαχεριστικο εργο στη διαχειριση .δεν εξαφανιστηκα ... θα εμπαινα θα το εβλεπα και αν εκρινα εγω ή σε συννενοηση με την ομαδα ,θα το καναμε ,αν χρειαζοτανε καποια μετακινηση 

βρισκω ευκαιρια εδω που δεν εχει γινει κατι τετοιο ,να πω πχ οτι με ενοχλει πολυ ενα θεμα που μπορει να ειναι υπεροχο και να εχω εγω ή ολη η ομαδα την ιδια γνωμη ,να μου υποδικνυεται εμενα και στην ομαδα ,οτι πρεπει να γινει υπομνημα .ετσι χανει την αξια της ,η οποια επιλογη μας και δειχνει να γινεται (ενω δεν ειναι ) υπο πιεση !

για την ζευγαρωστρα  ... και σε 30 ποντους τα καναρινια κανουν πουλια .αν θα ειναι επιτυχημενη η γεννα και βγουν 3 και παραπανω ... πως θα κρατηθουν για ενα  μηνα εκει μεσα με συνθηκες υγιεινης ή και παραπανω; κατι τετοιες επιλογες οδηγουν σε απομακρυνση των νεοσσων ,σε στρεσσαρισματα ,μυκητες και κοκκιδια σε μικρα που ο χαρακτηρας τους δεν δεχεται ενα τετοιο αποχωρισμο .Καλο κατ αναγκη .μονο ομως προσωρινο

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> περα απο αυτο και ανεξαρτητα απο το παρον θεμα που συζηταμε ,θελω να αφηνετε το διαχεριστικο εργο στη διαχειριση .δεν εξαφανιστηκα ... θα εμπαινα θα το εβλεπα και αν εκρινα εγω ή σε συννενοηση με την ομαδα ,θα το καναμε ,αν χρειαζοτανε καποια μετακινηση 
> 
> βρισκω ευκαιρια εδω που δεν εχει γινει κατι τετοιο ,να πω πχ οτι με ενοχλει πολυ ενα θεμα που μπορει να ειναι υπεροχο και να εχω εγω ή ολη η ομαδα την ιδια γνωμη ,να μου υποδικνυεται εμενα και στην ομαδα ,οτι πρεπει να γινει υπομνημα .ετσι χανει την αξια της ,η οποια επιλογη μας και δειχνει να γινεται (ενω δεν ειναι ) υπο πιεση !


Βλέπω δεν έκλεισε το θέμα και συνεχίζεται....

Το ...ότι ζήτησα να μεταφερφούν τα μηνύματα απο το ένα thread στο άλλο δεν νομίζω ότι έγινε και τίποτα τρομερό.

Ούτε πρόσβαλα το έργο των Διαχειριστών

Ούτε υποτίμησα κανέναν

Ούτε είχα κάποιον αλλο σκοπό.

Απλά το πήρε προσωπικά ο Δημήτρης και νομίζω ότι έκανε λάθος.

Αν κάνω εγώ λάθος γι αυτο που έγραψα....ζητάω συγγνώμη.

Ουδείς αλάνθαστος σ αυτη τη ζωή.

Σε αυτο που λες οτι δεν σου αρέσουν οι υποδείξεις ...μου θυμίζεις τους 300 της Βουλής που έχουν ασυλία....και προσωπικά μ ενοχλεί.

Είσαι Διαχειριστής και πρέπει να δέχεσαι την κριτική....είται καλή ...είται κακή. (όταν αυτη γίνεται).

Εάν νομίζετε οτι αυτά που γράφω ενοχλούν ή χαλάω το πολύ δύσκολο έργο σας (και το εννοώ)......αποχωρώ.

----------


## mitsman

> Βλέπω δεν έκλεισε το θέμα και συνεχίζεται....
> 
> Το ...ότι ζήτησα να μεταφερφούν τα μηνύματα απο το ένα thread στο άλλο δεν νομίζω ότι έγινε και τίποτα τρομερό.
> 
> Ούτε πρόσβαλα το έργο των Διαχειριστών
> 
> Ούτε υποτίμησα κανέναν
> 
> Ούτε είχα κάποιον αλλο σκοπό.
> ...


Το θέμα εκλεισε Βασιλη με το τελευταιο ποστ του Δημητρη!
απλα το συνεχισες!

Εγω δεν ασχοληθηκα καθολου και συνεχισα την συζητηση οπως ειδες και εκανα και οτι ζητησες!
Ουτε ειπαμε οτι υποτιμησες ουτε οτι προσεβαλες ουτε τιποτα! μην βαζεις στο στομα μας κουβεντες που δεν ειπαμε!

Αυτο που σου ειπαμε ειναι απλα να μην εισαι τοσο αυστηρος μαζι μας  και κανεις υποδειξεις, γιατι πολυ απλα εχεις δει και εχεις καταλαβει οτι κανουμε οτι μπορουμε... εχθες κιολας το ανεφερες για ενα μνμ που σβηστηκε αμεσα επειδη επρεπε!
Ας τελειωσει εδω και οτι υπολοιπο θες να σχολιαστει καντο στον τοιχο μας!

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΣΙΛΗ δεν ηθελα να συνεχισω καποιο θεμα .ανεφερες οτι εγω ζητησα να πηγαινουν αλλου θα ποστ που ειναι σχολια πανω στα ζευγαρωματα και απλα το επιβεβαιωσα .Ετσι ειναι οπως τα ειπες ! εγω το ειχα ζητησει 

ειπα επισης οτι το διαχειριστικο εργο αργα ή γρηγορα, γινεται και αν κατι καθυστερει γιατι δεν το εχουμε δει (το λεω τωρα αυτο ,αλλα εχει ξαναειπωθει ) μπορειτε να μας βοητατε με την λειτουργια της << αναφορας >> .το λεω για ολους και οχι μονο για εσενα .αν δεν γινεται ,τοτε ας μας γινει και κριτικη και υποδειξη (ειτε με αναφορα ,ειτε αν δεν της δοθει σημασια ,τοτε δημοσια )

περι υποδειξεων ,μιλησα *συγκεκριμενα*: για την περιπτωση που μας υποδικνυεται ενα θεμα να γινεται υπομνημα .ειναι θεση μου και οχι της ομαδας .δεν ξερω τι θεση του καθενος και απλα βρηκα την ευκαιρια να εκφρασω κατι ,σε στιγμη που δεν υπαρχει τετοιο θεμα ,για να μην φαινεται οτι το κανω για καποιον ειδικα .εξηγησα το σκεπτικο μου .ενα θεμα που μολις ανεβαινει ,συντομα μια 7μελης ομαδα μπορει ευκολα  να κρινει αν εξαρχης αξιζει να γινει  υπομνημα .αν δεν το κανει ,προφανως εχει τους λογους της και ενας απο αυτος ειναι γιατι κρινει πχ οτι η αναγνωσιμοτητα του θεματος ,θα κρινει στην πορεια αν πρεπει να γινει 

συνεχιζουμε κανονικα και δεν υπαρχει κανενα προσωπικο θεμα ! απλα αδραξα την ευκαιρια και μιλησα για υπομνηματα  κλπ

----------


## ninos

Καλή επιτυχία Βασίλη !!!

----------


## panos70

Καλα ειναι να μην κρινουμε τους χωρους και τις εγκαταστασεις του καθε ενος γιατι δεν μπορουμε να τα εχουμε ολα τελεια οπως κανουν καποιοι αλλοι ,κι εγω τα καναρινια μου τα βαζω να ζευγαρωσουν σε υπογειο που εχω εργαλεια και διαφορα αλλα πραγματα,δεν εχω τους χωρους του mitsman που μου αρεσαν παρα πολυ και ειναι τελεια ,δλδ εγω τι  να κανω να τα παρατησω ;  προσπαθω καθε χρονο να τα βελτιωνω και να τα εξιχρονιζω οσο μπορω γιατι εχουμε και οικογενειες απο πισω και εχουμε υποχρεωση πρωτα εκει,γιαυτο ξαναλεω καλο ειναι να μην κριτικαρουμε τις εγκαταστασεις και τα σκευη  καποιου μελους,εαν δεν μας ζητηθει  να το σχολιασουμε απο το ιδιο το μελος

----------


## mitsman

Πανο εδω κανουμε συζητηση για την αναπαραγωγη.... θεωρω οτι δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο να γινει αναπαραγωγη μεσα σε αυτο το κλουβι και επειδη τον βασιλη τον ξερω εχουμε μιλησει και στο τηλεφωνο και τον εχω ενα παραπανω θαρρος του ειπα την γνωμη μου... δεν κριτικαρα!!!

απλα ειπα οτι το κλουβακι αυτο δεν ειναι απλα οτι ειναι μικρο... δεν υπαρχει καν δευτερη πορτα για να βαλει δευτερη φωλια.... εκεινος θα επιλεξει τι θα κανει βεβαια!!!

το εχω ξαναπει!
Ο καθε εκτροφεας ακολουθει το δικο του διατροφικο συστημα τα δικα του αξεσουαρ και κλουβια!

----------


## panos70

Εγινε φιλε μου εισε κατανοητοτατος ,απλα ηθελα να πω οτι..... οτι μπορουμε κανουμε ,μακαρι να μπορουσα να κανω το δικο σου χωρο αλλα δεν μπορω ,στους 40 ποντους οντος ειναι μικρο ,και τα 100 πουλια -που θελει να βγαλει σκεφτικες βρε φιλε ( Βασιλη που θα τα  βαλεις ) ; αλλα ειναι ενθουσιασμενος και δεν κρατιεται

----------


## mitsman

Προσωπικα εχω τεσσερις 60αρες για τα ζευγαρια και 5 90αρες για τα μικρα!

----------


## panos70

Κι εγω εχω 6 60αρες για τα ζευγαρια κι ας βαζω 2-3 ζευγαρια και δυο 110 μηκος επι 1 μετρο υψος  επι  50 ποντους φαρδος  και καμια 15 κλουβακια ,αλλα ολα αυτα τα εκανα σε 7 - 8 χρονια

----------


## ninos

προχωραμε παιδια. Μην κολλατε στις λεξεις... 
Βασιλη, εαν ολα πανε καλα, μπορει να βγαλεις μεχρι και 100 πουλια   :eek:   Εγω δεν θα σου πω για χωρους κ κλουβια, αλλα θα σε ρωτησω : η γυναικα σου το ξερει οτι θα εχει 100 πουλια ; Μπορω να σε φιλοξενησω εαν θελεις  :Happy:   χαχαχαχαχαχα

ΥΣ. πλάκα κανω  :Happy:

----------


## Deimitori

Παιδιά εγώ έχω μία 45άρα ζευγαρώστρα με δύο πορτούλες γιά φωλιές. Καθώς εφέτος θα προσπαθήσω να ζευγαρώσω το μοναδικό ζαυγαράκι από κοινά Ελληνικά καναρινάκια που έχω. Θα προτιμούσα κι εγώ 60άρα ζευγαρώστρα, αλλά είχα ήδη προμηθευτεί την 45άρα...

Λίγες ερωτήσεις - απορίες μου παιδιά. 

Σε εσωτερικό χώρο ποιές είναι οι θερμοκρασίες (βαθμοί Κελσίου) που μπορεί να γίνει η αναπαραγωγή;  

Όταν λέμε πως η ζευγαρώστρα έχει δύο πόρτες γιά φωλιές, εννοούμε πως ενώ με το καλό θα έχουν γεννηθεί οι νεοσσοί μας, θα ξαναφτιάξει αμέσως άλλη φωλιά το θηλυκό καναρινάκι; 

Τι μέγεθος πρέπει να έχει το κλουβί, ή κλούβα, ή ζευγαρώστρα που πρέπει να προμηθευτώ γιά να εγκαταστήσω εκεί όταν είναι σε κατάλληλη ηλικία τους (ας ελπίσω πως θα γεννηθούν) απογόνους του ζευγαριού μου και ποιά είναι η ηλικία αυτή;(σε μήνες εννοώ)

Ευχαριστώ θερμά!

----------


## jk21

επειδη συζητηση κανουμε και την κανουμε για ολους και οχι μονο για ενα μελος ,που ισως αδραξαμε ευκαιρια να σχολιασουμε κατι ,εγω επιμενω γιατι ειναι σημαντικο 

τα καναρινια ,οντας πουλια που εχουν προσαρμοσθει τελεια στην αιχμαλωσια ,και σε 30 ποντους ζευγαρωνουν.ποσο ομως μπορουν πχ 3-4 ή και παραπανω μικρα ,να μεινουν εκει χωρις να υπαρξουν καταστασεις  ( πχ να κλωσσανε μαζι με την μανα τα επομενα αυγα ή ο πατερας να ενοχλειται στις μετακινησεις του και στο που θα κουρνιαζει κλπ ) που οδηγουν καποιους στο να αφαιρουν τα πουλια προωρα; ασχετα αν εγω πιστευω οτι τις περισσοτερες φορες δεν χρειαζεται  ... ομως οπως συνηθιζετε ,γιατι αυτο ειναι η παγιωμενη εκτροφικη τακτικη απο παλαιοτερους και εχει περασει κακως ή καλως και στους νεους ,συχνα τα μικρα αφαιρουνται ,εντελως προωρα και με ασχημες συνεπειες που πιστεψτε με ειναι συχνοτατες και διαπιστωμενες !

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ σε οτι δεν σε καλυψει το παρακατω ή τα παιδια ,τα ξαναλεμε 

*Αναπαραγωγή καναρινιών*

----------


## Deimitori

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη!

----------


## δημητρα

επειδη γινεται κουβεντα, θα σας πω πως και εγω την πρωτη φορα ζευγαρωσα τα καναρινια μου σε 40 ποντους κλουβι, αλλα αργοτερα σιγα σιγα τα αλλαξα ολα με ζευγαρωστρες 60, ολα γινονται απλα οι ζευγαρωστρες εχουν πολλα πλεονεκτηματα. καλη συνεχεια βασιλη κ σε ολους.

----------


## kostastim

Αντε βασιλη με το καλο, τον καιρο να προσεχεις μονο
 και τα αλλα ολα θα τα διαπιστωσεις πρωτος εσυ και αν χρειαστει θα κανεις τις αλαγες σου.

----------


## fysaei

καλημέρα παιδιά ! έχω κι εγώ κάνα δύο απορίες..διάβασα ότι από τη στιγμή που βάζουμε τη φωλιά δεν μετακινούμε το κλουβί..αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα καθαρίσουμέ τον πάτο του έπειτα από περίπου 4+13+12 (29 μέρες); το 12 αντιστοιχεί στις πρώτες μέρες ζωής των νεοσσών..

άλλη απορία μου είναι αν κόβουμε το αυγό το διάστημα που επωάζει η θηλυκιά..διάβασα ότι κατά αυτο το διάστημα δεν έχει ιδιαίτερες διατροφικές απαιτήσεις..

και τελευταία, αν όλα πάνε καλά και από την πρώτη γέννα βγουν 4 πουλάκια, μετά τις 12 μέρες τα πάμε από τη μία πλευρά του κλουβιού και βάζουμε το χώρισμα ώστε να αρχίσει η κανάρα να φτιάχνει τη νέα φωλιά που έχουμε βάλει στην άλλη πλευρά του κλουβιού; προφανώς θα τα ταίζει το αρσενικό από τα κάγκελα σε αυτή την περίπτωση.. :bye:

----------


## jk21

Γενικο καθαρισμο δεν κανεις .υποστρωμα αλλαζεις αν δεν ειναι καποιο που κρατα για καιρο πχ pellet

Για το αυγο ο καθενας εχει το σκεπτικο του .Η δικια μου θεση ειναι ,οτι επειδη το αυγο ενισχυει τα πουλια στη γονιμοτητα τους  ,πριν κανεις ωοσκοπηση και δεις οτι τα περισσοτερα αυγα ειναι βατεμενα (ισως ουτε τοτε αρκει γιατι πχ μπορει να εχεις νεκρωση τελευταιες μερες πριν βγουν ) δεν υπαρχει λογο να κοπει η αυγοτροφη .Εγω την μειωνω απλα (σε συχνοτητα και ποσοτητα ) οταν κλωσσαει την δευτερη γεννα και μπορει να την σταματησω και εντελως αν στο κλωσσημα της 3ης τελευταιας γεννας ,δω οτι τα πουλια ειναι παχουλα .Αλλιως ουτε και τοτε απλα μειωνω την συχνοτητα και την ποσοτητα .Συμφωνα με τα πιστευω μου ,το αυγο δεν εχει κανενα επιπλεον πυρωτικο χαρακτηρα ,οταν ηδη δινεται .Μπορει να συνεισφερει στα ενστικτα ,παρεα με ενα πιο πολυποικιλο μιγμα σπορων και κυριως την αυξηση των ωρων φυσικου φωτισμου ,αλλα οχι να αυξησει περαιτερω αυτα που εχουν ηδη δημιουργηθει .Τα πουλια ,οταν εμεις δεν τα σπρωχνουμε σε αυτο ,δεν εχουν το μυαλο τους ,να βατευουν συνεχως και κυριως (γιατι και αυτο,το να βατευουν ,  δεν ειναι κακο ακομα και αν η θηλυκια κλωσσα ) δεν εχουν στο μυαλο του ,πως να σκοτωνουν τους νεοσσους τους και να σπανε τα αυγα .Μιλαω για καναρινια παντα και επεισης αποδεχομαι οτι υπαρχουν και οι εξαιρεσεις .Βλεπουμε στην πραξη την συμπεριφορα τους και μετα επεμβαινουμε αν υπαρχει υπαρκτο προβλημα πχ για αφαιρεση του αρσενικου ,ειτε οταν η θηλυκια κλωσσα ,ειτε των μικρων οταν μεγαλωνουν .Ακομα και τοτε (και απαντω στο τελευταιο σου ερωτημα ) τα χωριζουμε παντοτε με τον πατερα ,οχι απομακρυσμενα ,αλλα διπλα ,επιτηρωντας μηπως η θηλυκια αφησει νεα αυγα .Τα μικρα πρεπει να φευγουν οταν τρωνε και σπορους μονα τους (οχι μονο αυγοτροφη  ) ελεγχομενο για αυτο ,το καθενα ξεχωρα .Οταν μαλιστα αυτο γινει ,για μενα θα πρεπει μια βδομαδα να ειναι σε εφαπτομενο κλουβι με τους γονεις ,ωστε να εχουν επαφη μαζι τους .Πολλες φορες ενα φαινομενικα ανεξαρτητοποιημενο πουλι ,οταν αλλαξει χωρο αλλαζει συμπεριφορα και στρεσσαρεται .ειδικα αν το πειραζουν και τα αλλα  ...

----------


## fysaei

απόλυτα κατανοητός Δημήτρη..αλήθεια, θα ήταν πολύ ωραίο για μένα αν μπορούσε η μία τουλάχιστον γέννα να μείνει μαζί με τους γονείς όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο..

με τον πάτο πάντως έχω ένα θέμα γιατί έχει σχάρα που βγαίνει μαζί με το πλαστικό..κάνει άραγε να σηκώσω το κλουβί για να βγάλω το κάτω μέρος στην επώαση..;

----------


## lefteris13

> απόλυτα κατανοητός Δημήτρη..αλήθεια, θα ήταν πολύ ωραίο για μένα αν μπορούσε η μία τουλάχιστον γέννα να μείνει μαζί με τους γονείς όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο..
> 
> με τον πάτο πάντως έχω ένα θέμα γιατί έχει σχάρα που βγαίνει μαζί με το πλαστικό..κάνει άραγε να σηκώσω το κλουβί για να βγάλω το κάτω μέρος στην επώαση..;


εγω περσυ στην αναπαραγωγη εκανα κανονικο καθαρισμο στο χωρο-φωταγωγο 3*2-ειχα 2 ζευγαρια με γεννα κ ενα σκετο αρσενικο..ξεκινουσα με το ενα ζευγαρι, "πετουσα" την καναρα εξω απο τη φωλια(σιγα μην περιμενω ποτε θα θυμηθει να βγει συν οτι αν το κανω αυτο μολις με δει να πλησιαζω μπορει να ξαναμπει στη φωλια), επαιρνα τη φωλια με τα αυγα τα βαζα σε μια ακρη σκεπασμενα με ενα χαρτι να φευγει σχετικα πιο αργα η θερμοτητα, καθαριζα γρηγορα κ τα ξαναβαζα στη θεση τους, η καναρα μολις τα επανεφερα ολα ως ειχαν εμπαινε τρεχοντας στη φωλια συνεχιζε να κλωσσαει κ εγω συνεχιζα με τα υπολοιπα κλουβια τον καθαρισμο.δεν καθυστερεις, καθαριζεις γρηγορα και επαναφερεις ολα οπως ηταν ωστε η καναρα να συνεχισει την επωαση, ειναι και αναλογα τον χαρακτηρα του καθε πουλιου και ποση οικειοτητα εχει μαζι σου.

//ανεκαθεν στην αναπαραγωγη καπως ετσι επραττα, παντως αραιωνεις τον καθαρισμο αυτην την περιοδο, 1 φορα τη βδομαδα ας πουμε καθαριζεις, δεν ενοχλεις το πουλι καθε λιγο κ λιγακι..

----------


## jk21

τι εννοεις; οταν βγαζεις το πλαστικο ,αν φευγει και η σχαρα πως δεν φευγουν τα πουλια; στον πατο βαλε pellets ( 15 κιλα γυρω στα 5 ευρω ) και την σχαρα βαζε μια στις τοσες χερι μεσα με μια βουρτσα και ξυστες 

Για το αλλο θεμα ,θα σου πουνε και αλλες γνωμες τα παιδια και αποφασιζεις στο τελος

----------


## lefteris13

για το θεμα του αυγου-αυγοτροφης κατα τη διαρκεια της επωασης, οντως δεν εχει ιδαιτερες απαιτησεις η καναρα, συνηθιζεται νομιζω-ετσι μου χε πει κ ενας εκτροφεας, αυτο το διαστημα να μπαινει μονο το βασικο μιγμα τιποτα αλλο, απλα να συντηρειται το πουλι.παντως το επιχειρημα του Δημητρη ειναι πολυ λογικο, αν παμε σε επομενη γεννα, το ζευγαρι πρεπει να συνεχισει να τρεφεται κανονικα.η επωαση ειναι 13 μερες περιπου, μετα μεχρι την επομενη γεννα υπαρχει περιθωριο μισος μηνας+(ειναι αρκετο το διαστημα) που θα μεγαλωνουν τα μικρα και θα προετοιμαζονται και για την επομενη γεννα.αυτο το διαστημα το αυγο κ η αυγοτροφη θα ναι φουλ εννοειται, τωρα για τις ημερες της επωασης ο καθενας κανει οτι πιστευει καλυτερο-εγω μαλλον φετος θα συνεχισω να δινω αυγοτροφη ισως πιο αραια.

----------


## fysaei

> τι εννοεις; οταν βγαζεις το πλαστικο ,αν φευγει και η σχαρα πως δεν φευγουν τα πουλια; στον πατο βαλε pellets ( 15 κιλα γυρω στα 5 ευρω ) και την σχαρα βαζε μια στις τοσες χερι μεσα με μια βουρτσα και ξυστες 
> 
> Για το αλλο θεμα ,θα σου πουνε και αλλες γνωμες τα παιδια και αποφασιζεις στο τελος


Δημήτρη και Λευτέρη ευχαριστώ για τις σημαντικές συμβουλές !! JK, τα πουλιά κάθονται στις πατήθρες και με μία γρήγορη κίνηση σηκώνω το πάνω μέρος και το αφήνω δίπλα πάνω σε μία εφημερίδα !
Λευτέρη, αυτό που έγραψα πιό πάνω, ότι δηλαδή μετά τις δύο πρώτες βδομάδες ζωής των νεοσσών καλό είναι να βάζουμε το χώρισμα και από τη μία πλευρά τα πουλάκια κι από την άλλη το ζευγάρι έτοιμο για νέα επώαση πρακτικά στέκει; όντως τα ταίζει το αρσενικό μέσα από τα κάγκελα;

----------


## jk21

πιθανοτατα θα ταιζει καποια .ισως να θελει και ολα .ισως και κανενα ,αλλα και ολα να θελει ,μην εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα θελουν ολα εκεινα ... σε μικρη ηλικια πιθανοτατα καποια θα πανε στην αλλη γωνια κατσουφιασμενα και θα περιμενουν το μοιραιο  ... 

βασικα δεν καταλαβα ποτε γιατι τα μικρα πρεπει να χωριζονται εστω και με καγκελο πριν απογαλακτιστουν .Αναρωτιεμαι ποσα μικρα σπασανε αυγα ,οταν πανε και καθονται με την μανα; και να εγινε καποιες φορες ,σκεφτομαστε τα αυγα και ρισκαρουμε τις ζωες των μικρων;

----------


## fysaei

Δημήτρη τί να σου πω, όπως ξέρεις θεωρητικά μιλάω  και προσπαθώ να φτιάξω στο μυαλό μου ένα πλάνο..αυτό που θέλω  είναι  νά`ναι όλα μαζί..λογικό αυτό με το επιλεκτικό τάισμα απ το κάγκελο που ανέφερες, οπότε πάμε βλέποντας και κάνοντας..καλά νά`μαστε κι ας υποθέσουμε ότι όντως θα ζευγαρώσουν αρμονικά και θα γεννηθούν πουλάκια.. :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Γρηγορη ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα .Αλλα αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου ,βγαλμενη απο μη προβληματα που εχω με την τηρηση της τακτικης αυτης  και με πολλα που εχουν ερθει στα αυτια μου ,απο ατομα που επραξαν το αντιθετο .Μπορει αυτα που επραξαν το αντιθετο και δεν ειχανε προβλημα να ειναι ακομη περισσοτερα  ...  κουβεντα κανουμε και η γνωμη ολων των μελων μετραει !

----------


## xarhs

σημερα παιδια εσκασε και ο τελευταιος νεοσσος...... ευτυχως στα 9 αυγα μονο ενα δεν εσκασε..... τωρα με τις 2 ασπρες καναρες που εβαλα η μια εχει 3 πουλακια και η αλλη 5....... οι αλλες δυο που εχω γεννησαν σημερα το πρωτο τους αυγο........!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

οριστε και οι δυο απο τις καναρες μου που εχουν γεννησει...........................




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## lefteris13

πολυ ωραια Χαρη..ανοιξε ενα δικο σου θεμα με την αναπαραγωγικη σου πορεια το 2013 να μας γραφεις νεα, φωτος, συζητησεις κλπ, γιατι εδω εξ αρχης λεμε ποσα και τι ζευγαρια βαζει ο καθενας..οπως εχω ξαναπει οσοι θελουν να μας παρουσιασουν την φετινη αναπαραγωγη τους να ανοιγουν δικο τους θεμα.απο κει κ περα λεμε εδω τα ζευγαρια, υπαρχει κ η γενικη συζητηση για αναπαραγωγη για πιο γενικα θεματα.

----------


## panos70

χαρη  6 αυγα ; μπραβο  να σου βγουν ολα ... η φωλιες απο τι ειναι απο βαμβακι;

----------


## xarhs

παντα βαμβακι...... και διαφορα ξερα χορτα.... τις αφηνω να διαλεγουν υλικα.....!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*
Πέρυσι η κανάρα μου επέλεξε να κάνει την φωλιά της από άχυρο & πούπουλα από τα Ορτύκια που είχα κάτω !!! 

*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Και η φωλιά από μέσα !! 

*



*Αλλά η απίστευτη φωλιά είναι αυτή μέσα στα Φασκόμηλα και την Ρίγανη !!!  Η φωλιά που όσοι την είδαν, δεν μπορούσαν να το πιστέψουν σύμφωνα με τα views (30870) & τα σχόλια που πήρα στο youtube με το βίντεο να δείχνει την όλη διαδικασία !!!

*










*Παρακολούθησα μοναδικές στιγμές !!!! 
*
 :Happy0065:

----------


## xarhs

αλεξανδρε...... τι να πω????? μπραβο? συγχαρητηρια? οτι και να πω λιγο θα ειναι................. το μονο που θα πω ειναι οτι εισαι *απαιχτος*...................

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ευχαριστώ πολύ Χάρη για τα καλά λόγια !!!!*  :Happy:

----------


## babis100nx

Μπραβο αλαεξανδρε!! το βιντεο που μπορω να το δω ?γιατι μαλλον γκαβοθηκα και δεν το βλεπω!!!να τα χερεσαι τα πουλακια.


τωρα επι του θεματος εγω θα βαλω στα μεσα φλεβαρη ενα Ζευγαρι mosaic ενα ζευγαρι timbrando και ενα ζευγαρακι κοινα εαν βρω καποια θυλικια γιατι αυτη που εχω μαλλον ειναι στηρα!
υγ τα χρωματα δεν ειναι τυχαια!!! ::  :Anim 63:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Το βίντεο δεν μπορεί να δοθεί να δοθεί λόγω κανονισμόν !!! σου στέλνω πμ !!*

----------


## xarhs

> Μπραβο αλαεξανδρε!! το βιντεο που μπορω να το δω ?γιατι μαλλον γκαβοθηκα και δεν το βλεπω!!!να τα χερεσαι τα πουλακια.
> 
> 
> τωρα επι του θεματος εγω θα βαλω στα μεσα φλεβαρη ενα Ζευγαρι mosaic ενα ζευγαρι timbrando και ενα ζευγαρακι κοινα εαν βρω καποια θυλικια γιατι αυτη που εχω μαλλον ειναι στηρα!
> υγ τα χρωματα δεν ειναι τυχαια!!!


μπαμπη απιτω να αλλαξεις χρωμα στα κοινα...............1!!!!!!
χαχαχαχαχ.....

----------


## panos70

ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕ  απιστευτο (για τι φωλια ) το καταχαρηκα που το ειδα

----------


## babis100nx

> μπαμπη απιτω να αλλαξεις χρωμα στα κοινα...............1!!!!!!
> χαχαχαχαχ.....


 :Happy0062:  τι χρωμα προτινεις?  ::

----------


## xarhs

πιστευω οτι τα αδικεις........ εγω θα εβαζα κατι πιο ζωντανο     :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

> Ηλία ευχαριστώ! Τη barbie δε τη λες και έντονη, είναι μάλλον ροζ, τόσο ροζ που δεν μπορώ να κρίνω αν είναι χιονέ (μάλλον το αιματάκι της δεν είναι και πολύ καθαρό, αλλά δεν πειράζει γιατί είναι κούκλα). Λες να έχω πρόβλημα?
> 
> Πάντως η αντιμετώπιση μου είναι ότι έχω κοινά καναρίνια, δεν τρελαίνομαι με τα χαρακτηριστικά της ράτσας ούτε πρόκειται να μπω στη διαδικασία επίτευξης εκθεσιακής ποιότητας χρώματος. Θέλω απλώς υγειή και ζωηρά πουλάκια που να τα χαιρόμαστε!



*Φιλε,...κανε ενα <κοπο> και βαλε φωτο!..*

----------


## birdy_num_num

H κοπελιά:


και ο κύριος:



(Ελπίζω να γίνουν uploaded σωστά)

----------


## birdy_num_num

Τζίφος!  ::

----------


## Gardelius

> H κοπελιά:
> 
> 
> και ο κύριος:
> 
> 
> 
> (Ελπίζω να γίνουν uploaded σωστά)

----------


## birdy_num_num

Επιτέλους βγήκαν οι μορφές στο forum! Σε ευχαριστώ Ηλία, δεν ξέρω εγώ τι βλακεία έκανα πάλι και δεν ανέβηκαν!

----------


## Gardelius

*Το ζήτημα ειναι να σου πουν οι πιο εμπειροι στην αναπαραγωγη, εαν τελικα μπορεις να τα ζευγαρωσεις!!? Εγω εχω αμφιβολια για το θηλυκο σου,...*

----------


## birdy_num_num

Δηλ. το βλέπεις για έντονο? Από το petshop (γιατί από εκεί είναι το πουλί) ισχυρίστηκαν ότι το ανοιχτό χρώμα οφείλεται στο ότι το συγκεκριμένο πουλί δεν ακολούθησε καθόλου διατροφή για κόκκινα (δεν είχε καθόλου χρωστικές, και όντως στην κλούβα ήταν με πολλά κίτρινα και τα ταϊζανε κίτρινη 'βιταμίνη'). Αν και δεν το πίστεψα απόλυτα, το πήρα γιατί μου άρεσε γιατί φαινόταν να είναι το πιο ζωηρό και υγιές σε σχέση με τα κατακόκκινα που είχε παραδίπλα και ήταν ταλαιπωρημένα. Σκέφτηκα ότι το χρώμα δεν μετράει τόσο όσο η υγεία και η ζωηράδα (με δεδομένο ότι δεν πρόκειται να πάω για διαγωνισμούς και τέτοια, απλώς θέλω να τα ακούω από την αυλή).

Αν κατάλαβα καλά από τα άρθρα που διάβασα εδώ στο forum, το ζευγάρωμα έντονου με χιονέ είναι για τη διατήρηση καλύτερης απόχρωσης και όχι για λόγους υγείας (όπως στα σκουφάτα gloster). Μήπως δεν κατάλαβα καλά?

Κανένας πιο έμπειρος έχει γνώμη?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## jk21

καλη συνεχεια Βασιλη ! να τα χαιρεσαι και συ και οι γονεις τους !

----------


## mitsman

Να τα χαιρεσαι Βασιλη!!! Να σου ζησουν να τα χαρεις στο κλαρι!

----------


## Gardelius

> 


*Καλή συνεχεια φιλαράκι!!!!!!!! Με το καλο στο κλαρί!!!!*

----------


## ARMANDO

Μπράβο ρε φιλαράκι.... Χαίρομαι να τα βλέπω .... Εχουμε να μετράμε δηλαδή .... 1,  2,   3,   4 τον αριθμό άντε σε βοηθαω γιατί σε βλέπω να χάνεις το μέτρων σε λίγο...

----------


## panos70

Τα δυο πουλια (κοκκινα) δεν κανουν για ζευγαρωμα γιατι ειναι και τα δυο εντονα και τα μικρα που θα βγουν δεν θα εχουν σωστο φτερωμα ειναι ασυμβατα  μεταξη τους,Βασιλη να χαιρεσαι τα τιμπραντο σου και τα μικρα να τα δεις γρηγορα στο κλαδι,μπραβο φιλαρακι ......να σου βγουν πρωταθλητες

----------


## geog87

> 


τρελανε μας ρε Βασιλη!!!!στην προετοιμασια η στον απογαλακτισμο των νεοσων ενταξες το ζυγουρι????????καλη συνεχεια φιλε!!!!!!!!

----------


## ninos

> 


Μην τολμήσεις και τους βάλεις τίποτα αυγοτροφές και δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι άλλο... Μόνο ζυγούρι. Η καλύτερη πρωτεΐνη  :Happy:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω δημόσια τον φίλο Θοδωρής για την προσφορά του να με βοηθήσει να δαχτυλιδώσουμε τους νεοσσούς.  (Δεν εχω ξαναβάλει ποτέ δαχτυλίδια σε πουλάκια)

Τελικά τα κατάφερα και τα έβαλα μόνος μου και νομίζω ότι όλα πήγαν καλά.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Δυστυχώς όμως η κανάρα έχει άλλη αντίληψη περί δαχτυλιδιών στα πουλάκια...και τα εξαφάνισε σε χρόνο "μηδέν"

Εκανα μία προσπάθεια ακόμα με τα γνωστά τεχνάσματα και αναμένω.

Αν τα ξαναβγάλει.....θα εγκαταλείψω την προσπάθεια.

----------


## mitsman

βαλε και 4 ψευτικα αυγουλακια μεσα!!!! μπαινουν τα ποδια τους αναμεσα και δεν φαινονται!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Για να τα βγαζει ανετα παει να πει οτι ειναι μικροι ακομα οι νεοσσοι ...
Μηπως δεν τα βγαζει ομως και βγαινουν μονα τους, μηπως "επιπλεουν δηλαδη"?
Ποσο ημερων ειναι?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Για να τα βγαζει ανετα παει να πει οτι ειναι μικροι ακομα οι νεοσσοι ...
> Μηπως δεν τα βγαζει ομως και βγαινουν μονα τους, μηπως "επιπλεουν δηλαδη"?
> Ποσο ημερων ειναι?


Το πρωι έκλεισαν 5 ημερες.

Παιζει και αυτη η περιπτωση παντως.

Αυριο το πρωι θα ξρω τι παιζει.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Δοκιμασε και αυριο να δαχτυλιδωσεις ... και μολις περασεις το δαχτυλιδι στον νεοσσο με απαλες κινησεις προσπαθησε να το βγαλεις για να δεις αν βγαινει ευκολα.
Δεν εχει τυχει καναρα να ειχε "θεμα" ποτε με τα δαχτυλιδια, για αυτο μου παει το μυαλο εκει που σου λέω.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## panos70

τη Δευτερα θα δαχτυλιδωσω κι εγω στην 6 μερα για να δουμε

----------


## mitsman

5η μερα ειναι παρα πολυ νωρις σε καναρια!!! δοκιμασε αυριο το απογευμα, μιση ωρα πριν κουρνιασουν!

----------


## kostasloutraki

Βασιλη να σου ζησουν... γερα και καληφωνα να ειναι....  αφου σου λεει η θυληκια δεν μ αρεσουν... αλλαξε κοσμημα.. βαλε τπτ αλλο.. χαχαχα(πλακιτσα)

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Η καναρα ...καμαρωτή........και η κόρη στο κλαδί

----------


## lefteris13

ιδια μανα η κορη, ποτε περασε ο καιρος και μεγαλωσαν τοσο..τα υπολοιπα παιδια που ειναι;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> ιδια μανα η κορη, ποτε περασε ο καιρος και μεγαλωσαν τοσο..τα υπολοιπα παιδια που ειναι;


Τα υπόλοιπα....επειδη τα ζαχαρώνεις απο καιρο τωρα....δεν τα εβγαλα φωτο.

----------


## lefteris13

Και αυτη η κορη μου κανει...

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Και αυτη η κορη μου κανει...


Και δεν έρχεσαι να την παρεις ?

Ελα τωρα που γυριζει........... ::

----------


## mitsman

Πως ξερεις οτι ειναι κορη??? ξερεις κανενα κολπο????

Να τα χαιρεσαι!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Πως ξερεις οτι ειναι κορη??? ξερεις κανενα κολπο????
> 
> Να τα χαιρεσαι!


Να...ολοι μου κανουν την ιδια ερωτηση....

Λοιπον.

Η καναρα μου είναι cinamon (κανελί)

Οτι πουλακι γεννησει η συγκεκριμενη καναρα με το χρώμα της θα είναι θηλυκό....και τα υπολοιπα αρσενικά.

Εχω τωρα 4 νεοσους δικους της.......2 αρσενικά και 2 θηλυκα.

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ισχυει αυτο που λες... Αν ο πατερας ειναο φορεας αυτο του γονιδιου θα βγαλει και απο τα 2 μωρα.... !!

 :wink:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Θα δειξει.....συντομα

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι απλη γενετικη!!!!
Και για να βγει σινναμον το πουλακι παει να πει οτι και ο αρσενικος εχει γονιδια,... αλλιως ολα τα αρσενικα θα ηταν φορεις σινναμον!
Αν ο αρσενικος ηταν σιναμον και θηλυκια οτιδηποτε αλλο και εβγαινε σινναμον μικρο, τοτε ΝΑΙ... θα ηταν σιγουρα θηλυκο!

Τωρα ειναι καθαρα θεμα τυχης!!!! Οτι και να ειναι ειναι κουκλι... αυτο δεν εχει σημασια/???

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Τα πρώτα 4 Timbrados απο σήμερα ζουν χωρίς την κανάρα τους.

30 ημερών.

2 καταπράσινα και 2 cinamon .....απο μπαμπά 93άρη.

----------


## jk21

ολα πρασινα τα βλεπω Βασιλη ... ο φακος μας μπεδευει ...

υποθετω τρωνε μονα τους και σπορους ; 

Να τα χαιρεσαι και καλοι τραγουδιστες ή μαναδες τραγουδιστων να σου βγουνε !

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> ολα πρασινα τα βλεπω Βασιλη ... ο φακος μας μπεδευει ...
> 
> υποθετω τρωνε μονα τους και σπορους ; 
> 
> Να τα χαιρεσαι και καλοι τραγουδιστες ή μαναδες τραγουδιστων να σου βγουνε !


Ναι....δεν έχει βγει καλη η φωτο.

Μόλις τους έβαλα την εσωτερικη ταίστρα που βλέπεις ...αρχισαν να τρωνε όλα κανονικα.

----------


## vag21

γεια σου ρε μπιλαρα με τους τραγουδιστες σου.

----------


## MAKISV

να σου ζησουν βασιλη και να τα χαιρεσαι..κουκλια..

----------


## geam

μπραβο φιλε!!! αντε και στα υπόλοιπα!!!!

----------


## ninos

αυτά είναι ...  :Happy:  Μπράβο Βασίλη !!! Πάντα δυνατά εύχομαι !!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Καλησπερα! 

Ειχα το πρωτο αυγουλακι απο τα ringneck μου σημερα  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Τέλεια Νίκο!!!!!!! :Happy0065: 
Πάντως πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να γραφτεί σε ξεχωριστό θέμα  :Character0071: για να θαυμάζουμε την αναπαραγωγή μεγάλων παπαγάλων (μεσαίων) !!!!! 
Μην το σκέφτεσαι!!! Παρουσία σε τα μας!!! Αυτά και το αυγουλάκι τους!!!

Μακάρι να σκάσει και αυτό , αλλά και τα υπόλοιπα που θα βγουν και να δεις πανέμορφα μικρά ringneckακια που θα γίνουν μεγάλα , όμορφα και δυνατά!!!!!!!!  :Happy:   :Cool0037:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Θα το κανω Ευθυμη.. ειναι νωρις ακομη! Να μαζεψω υλικο πρωτα  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν πειράζει... μέρα με την μέρα θα μας βάζεις νέα... δεν χρειάζεται να τα έχεις όλα συγκεντρωμένα!!!
Ας μένουμε και λίγο σε αγωνία!!!!  :Happy:   :Anim 63:  :Confused0006:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Αντε, θα φτιαξω κανενα θεμα μην σας αφησω παραπονεμενους!  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

> Αντε, θα φτιαξω κανενα θεμα μην σας αφησω παραπονεμενους!


Ναιιιιιι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !  :Happy:   :Party0038:  :Party0038:  :Party0038:  :Party0038:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :Party0038:  :Party0038:  :Party0038:  :Party0038:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :Party0038:  :Anim 19:  :Party0038:  ::  ::

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

*Indian Ringneck γέννες '13*

----------


## ninos

Τα πρώτα μικρά..

----------


## xarhs

να σου ζησουν στελιο....!!!!!

με το καλο και στο κλαρι....!!!!!

----------


## lefteris13

Να σου ζησουν Στελιο!ποσα βλεπουμε στη φωτο;..αλλη μια καναρα που κατασπαταλα το νημα, λιγο λινατσα-βαμβακι πανω στην τσοχα και τελος-ή εβγαλες εσυ το πιο πολυ νημα για να ναι πιο ανετα τα μικρα;

----------


## lagreco69

Να σου ζησουν Στελιο και με το καλο ολα στο κλαδι!!  :Happy:

----------


## ninos

> Να σου ζησουν Στελιο!ποσα βλεπουμε στη φωτο;..αλλη μια καναρα που κατασπαταλα το νημα, λιγο λινατσα-βαμβακι πανω στην τσοχα και τελος-ή εβγαλες εσυ το πιο πολυ νημα για να ναι πιο ανετα τα μικρα;


4 είναι, αλλά κοιμούνται  :Happy:   Εαν έχεις εκπαιδευμένα τα πουλιά.... Της έχω πει να βάζει ελάχιστο νήμα, εν' όψι του μνημονίου.

----------


## δημητρα

να τα χαιρεσαι, με το καλο στο κλαρι

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι Στελλαρα !!! 

ελα ρε κοροιδευεις τον κοσμο ... ο Στελιος ειναι της καθαριοτητας ... μεχρι και την τσοχα εχει αλλαξει ,δεν το βλεπετε;

----------


## Gardelius

*Να τα χαίρεσαι Στελαρα!!! Με το καλο και τα υπόλοιπα.....!!!!! *  :winky:

----------


## alex1974

Να σου ζησουν !!

----------


## xarhs

στελλαρα τι κανουν τα μικρα???

μεγαλωνουν μεγαλωνουν???????

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Πάρτε και μία απο τις πολλές φετινές πεντάδες των Timbrados

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μπράβο ρε Bill !!! Και στα άλλα με το καλό !!*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> *Μπράβο ρε Bill !!! Και στα άλλα με το καλό !!*


Πολυ 5άδα φέτος Alex.

Και το μυστικό σας το έχω πει. ------------------>   "Ζυγουροτροφή"

----------


## panos70

> *ΑΒΑΤΟΝ*               Πάρτε και μία απο τις πολλές φετινές πεντάδες των Timbrados


    Σιγουρα ειναι τιμπραντο Βασιλη ; σαν καργακια τα βλεπω πολυ μαυρα ειναι .!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## panos70

> *ΑΒΑΤΟΝ*                  Πολυ 5άδα φέτος Alex.
> 
> Και το μυστικό σας το έχω πει. ------------------>   "Ζυγουροτροφή"


  Εγω γι αυριο τα εχω φασολαδα γιατι εχουν μικρα ..................

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Εγω γι αυριο τα εχω φασολαδα γιατι εχουν μικρα ..................


Ο μόνος που με καταλαβαίνει εδω μέσα.

 :Jumping0011:

----------


## panos70

Ειναι γιατι ειμαι κι εγω της νηστειας σαν και σενα γιαυτο

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Σιγουρα ειναι τιμπραντο Βασιλη ; σαν καργακια τα βλεπω πολυ μαυρα ειναι .!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Τα 3 είναι cinamon Πάνο.

και όταν μεγώσουν θα είναι έτσι.



30 ημερών το συγκεκριμένο.

----------


## panos70

το θελωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω  ωωωω τωρααααααααααααααααααααα

----------


## jk21

να τα χαιρεσαι ΒΑΣΙΛΗ !!! Αντε και καλη συνεχεια !

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> το θελωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω  ωωωω τωρααααααααααααααααααααα

----------


## xarhs



----------


## kz8

εγω νιωθω φετος οτι η αναπαραγωγη προχωραει με ρυθμους χελωνας...ενωσα αρχες μαρτιου κ ειμαστε ακομη στις πρωτες γεννες...ολο ταιζουν ταιζουν και τα μπομπιρακια επαναπαυονται κ γκρινιαζουν κ οι μπαμπαδες ολο τα κεφια τους κανουν...επισης οταν τα μπομπιρακια φτανουν κοντα 1 μηνων τοτε οι μανες κανουν αυγα....δεν ειναι λιγο αργα??? :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## xarhs

οχι περιπου εκει κανουν αν οχι και λιγακι νωριτερα

----------


## jk21

> ...επισης οταν τα μπομπιρακια φτανουν κοντα 1 μηνων τοτε οι μανες κανουν αυγα....δεν ειναι λιγο αργα???


μακαρι να συνεβαινε σε ολους .Ετσι οι γονεις ταιζουν καλυτερα τα πρωτα μικρα .Δεν υπαρχει λογος να βιαζομαστε να βγουν πολλα πουλια ,αλλα αυτα που θα βγουν να προσεχθουν τοσο ωστε να ειναι δυνατα και υγειη κατα τον απογαλακτισμο

----------


## Gardelius

*Μετα από 2 ασπορα αυγά (περιπου με 10 μέρες διαφορα...) η καναρα μου έστρωσε φωλια!!! Ο αρσενικός αν και κελαηδάει συνεχεια δεν ειμαι σίγουρος οτι την εχει βατέψει! Είναι θετικο αυτό τουλάχιστον μετα από μια γέννα στο πατο του κλουβιου και μια στη ταιστρα??*

----------


## jk21

γεννα με 2 ασπορα αυγα ,ηταν σιγουρα και αβατευτη και δεν υπαρχει υποψια για υπογονιμοτητα .δεν ξερω η αλλη που λες .ευχομαι και πιστευω (ειδικα αν αυτος κελαηδα ) οτι αυτη ειναι βατεμενη και συντομα θα ευχομαστε καλη εκολλαψη στα αυγουλακια Ηλια !

----------


## geog87

Ηλια ειναι πυρωμενος ο αρσενικος?

----------


## Gardelius

_Ετσι δείχνει φιλε... τα εχω λίγες μέρες μαζι...αναμένουμε!!!!_

----------


## geog87

Ηλια δες το απο κατω...θα ειναι τουμπανο σαν πρισμενο το τσουτσουνι του αν εχει πυρωσει!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Θα εχω νεα από την νέα εβδομάδα....*  :Character0005:

----------


## ninos

Καλή αρχή Ηλία !!

----------


## Gardelius

_Καλημέρα!!! Έχω το 1ο αυγο!! στην φωλια!! Μετά τ αλλα δύο που προανέφερα...ελπίζω να ειναι βατεμένο! Δεν εχω σκοπο να κανω ωοσκόπηση σε καμια περίπτωση και να ταράξω την κανάρα,._

----------


## lagreco69

Με το καλο!!!! Ηλια.

----------


## Gardelius

_Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι,....δε ξερω αν τελικά (για να ειμαι σίγουρος και να μη περιμένω όλες τις μέρες) πρέπει να κανω ωοσκόπηση !! Το ζευγαρακι μου "δεν" δειχνει και πολυ ερωτευμένο!!! Δεν παρατηρώ ταισματα ή κάποιες αλλες ερωτοτροπίες..τι λέτε?_

----------


## lefteris13

> _Καλημέρα!!! Έχω το 1ο αυγο!! στην φωλια!! Μετά τ αλλα δύο που προανέφερα...ελπίζω να ειναι βατεμένο! Δεν εχω σκοπο να κανω ωοσκόπηση σε καμια περίπτωση και να ταράξω την κανάρα,._


αν εχεις κανονικη γεννα εν τελει-που λογικα για να στρωσε φωλια και να γεννησε μεσα θα χεις καθημερινα αυγα, η ωοσκοπηση την 6-7η μερα θα ταν ιδιαιτερα χρησιμη γιατι αν ειναι ασπορα κερδιζεις 10 κρισιμες μερες δεν περιμενεις 16 μερες, αν υπαρχουν και  ενσπορα ενταξει, ομως αυτο δεν το ξερεις οποτε διαλεγεις..κατα τα αλλα εμεις(εγω) που κανουμε 3 ωοσκοπησεις τις ταραζουμε;προσεχε μη της σκισεις κανα καλσον..ειναι φοβοι του πρωταρη αυτα

----------


## Gardelius

> αν εχεις κανονικη γεννα εν τελει-που λογικα για να στρωσε φωλια και να γεννησε μεσα θα χεις καθημερινα αυγα, η ωοσκοπηση την 6-7η μερα θα ταν ιδιαιτερα χρησιμη γιατι αν ειναι ασπορα κερδιζεις 10 κρισιμες μερες δεν περιμενεις 16 μερες, αν υπαρχουν και  ενσπορα ενταξει, ομως αυτο δεν το ξερεις οποτε διαλεγεις..κατα τα αλλα εμεις που κανουμε 3 ωοσκοπησεις τις ταραζουμε;προσεχε μη της σκισεις κανα καλσον..ειναι φοβοι του πρωταρη αυτα


*
Τι λες ..?? Σιγά την <εμπειρία>!!!!! Το θέμα είναι να  κάνω και αντικατάσταση?*

----------


## xarhs

αααααααα....... ηλια εχει δικιο ο λευτερης.

----------


## lefteris13

το καθενα εχει ενα σκοπο, η αντικατασταση και η ωοσκοπηση, τους σκοιπους αυτων των διαδικασιων λογικα τους ξερεις, οποτε εσυ αποφασιζεις.με την 1η θα βγουν ολα τα μικρα μαζι αποφευγοντας διαφορες μεγεθων μεγαλες στα μικρα-και να μην κανεις δε σημαινει αναγκαστικα οτι θα χασεις μικρα εξαρταται.την 2η την κανεις για να κερδισεις κ εσυ χρονο κ η καναρα να μην κλωσσαει ολο το διαστημα 14 ημερων τζαμπα-αν ειναι ασπορα.εσυ αποφασιζεις, δεν θα σε αναγκασει κανενας να κανεις κατι απο τα 2 αυτα, μονο πλεονεκρτηματα-οφελη εχουν αυτες οι διαδικασιες αν γινουν, οποτε οπιος θελει τις κανει, τα υπολοιπα περι ταραχης καναρας κλπ εγω τα θεωρω αστεια και το χω πει πολλες φορες σε αλλα θεματα, δεν εννοω να πρηζεις το πουλι καθε λιγο και λιγακι, αλλα οχι να φοβομαστε τοσο ευκο

//τωρα αν καποιος εχει ενα πουλι που λιγο να το ενοχλησει, θα παρατησει τα αυγα και τετοια..περαστικα, εγω τετοιο πουλι θα το πεταζα απ το μπαλκονυ

----------


## serafeim

> //τωρα αν καποιος εχει ενα πουλι που λιγο να το ενοχλησει, θα παρατησει  τα αυγα και τετοια..*περαστικα, εγω τετοιο πουλι θα το πεταζα απ το  μπαλκονυ*


Κριμα Λευτερη δεν περιμενα να βγει τετοια κουβεντα απο το στωμμα σου... Πραγματικα σε θεωρουσα πολυ καλο στον τομεα αλλα και στο πως βλεπουμε τα πουλια νομιζα οτι ησουν απαιχτος!!

Βασιλη να σου πω την δικη μου εμπειρια?
1)Μια γεννα με τα περσινα καναρινια (του μιτσμαν που μου τα εμπιστευτηκε αλλα μου μπηκαν γατες στο σπιτι και τα σκοτωσαν) δεν εκανα ωοσκοπηση και ηταν μην σου πω καλυτερα!!
   Οπως εχουμε πει η εσωτερικη φωλια ειναι καλυτερη απο πολλες πλευρες αλλα δεν σε βοηθα στην ωοσκοπηση και την αντικατασταση γι αυτον μονον τον λογο!!
   Τα μικρα αν βγαινουν ενα καθε μερα (στην περιπτωση μου) δεν παθανε τιποτα διοτι στην εσωτερικη φωλια οι γονεις ταιζουν απο παντου ενω στην εξωτερικη μονο απο μπροστα!!

2)Φετος που εκανα και αντικατασταση αλλα και ωοσκοπηση το μονο που καταφερα ηταν να βαζω μεσα το χερι, να ταραζω την θυληκια και να την στρεσσαρω με απποτελεσμα να σηκωνεται πολλες φορες απο την φωλια. 

*Προσωπικη μου γνωμη:* Αν εχεις εσωτερικη φωλια αστα ως εχουν και μην πειραζεις τιποτα! Αν εχεις εξωτερικη κανε και ωοσκοπηση στις 6 μερες απο το κλωσσημα και τελος αλλα και αντικατασταση!

Ευχομαι πραγματικα να σου πανε ΟΛΑ καλα και να εχεις αυγουλακια και εννοειται μικρες φωνουλες που ζητανε φαγητο και αν εχεις αντιμετωπιση καποιο προβλημα μεχρι στιγμης ευχομαι και αυτο να μην εμδανιστει ξανα! Εμπιστευομαι την κριση σου αλλα και τα πουλακια σου!! Δειξε τους εμπιστοσυνη και θα σε εμπιστευτουν!

----------


## lefteris13

Ηλια τον λενε..αυτο για το ταισμα σε εσωτερικη γινεται πιο καλα σωστο , κατα τα αλλα και εγω με εξωτερικη πρωτα χωνω το χερι βγαζω την καναρα απο τη φωλια κ μετα παιρνω την φωλια παω στην αλλη μερια του σπιτιου και ωοσκοπω "απεριοριστα", μην λεμε τα ιδια..και με εσωτερικη το ιδιο θα κανα και αντικατσταση και ωοσκοπηση σιγουρα δεν θα φοβομουν απολυτως τιποτα οπως κανουν σχεδον ολοι που χουν εσωτερικες τωρα η περιπτωση σου ειναι απλα μια τυχαια περιπτωση.στο αρχικο που λες, σε πειραξε το τιποτα, εγω τετοιο πουλι δε θα το κρατουσα, τοσο ευερεθιστο αυτο λεω θελω να χω μια οικειοτητα με τα πουλια μου, οχι να φοβουνται και να κανουν διαφορα με το παραμικρο.ιδιους φοβους ειχες κ εσυ αλλωστε και τα αφησες να βρωμισουν 2 μηνες με τα γνωστα αποτελεσματα

//εχεις διαβασει πουθενα, συνισταται οσοι εχουν εσωτερικη φωλια να μην κανουν ωοσκοπηση και αντικατασταση κλπ, να γινεται διαχωρισμος με βαση το τι φωλια εχει ο καθενας;..oχι, απλα το συστηνεις εσυ επειδη ετσι θες..

----------


## serafeim

1)Αρπαζεσαι με το παραμικρο.
2)Δεν το συστηνω επειδη ετσι θελω.
3)Εχουμε κανει εδω στο φορουμ κοτζαμ κουβεντα σχετικα με τις φωλιες.
4)Σε αυτα που λεω καταλληξαμε εν τελη.
5)Απλα το συστηνω δεν το επιβαλω να το κανει!!!

----------


## lefteris13

αρχικα εσυ αρπαχτηκες λες και ειπα κατι φοβερο σε αυτο που τονισες ή θα το κανα ετσι ακριβως-ετσι το πα..στο αλλο να μη γινονται αυτα-αντικατασταση και ωοσκοπηση σε εσωτερικη ειπαμε τις γνωμες μας, απο κει κ περα ο καθενας κανει οτι θελει..σε ολα τα θεματα με τα πουλια ο καθενας εχει τις τακτικες του δεν μπορουμε να μαστε ολοι ιδιοι, για αυτο και συγκρουονται αποψεις, δεν υπαρχει μια κοινη "απολυτη" πρακτικη σε ολα για να την ακολουθησουμε και τελος

----------


## serafeim

Οκ !!!!  :Fighting0013:

----------


## Gardelius

*serafeim,...*

----------


## xarhs

ηλια δεν εκανες ωοσκοπηση? ποσες μερες περιμενες?

εσωτερικη η εξωτερικη φωλια εβαλες?

----------


## Gardelius

> ηλια δεν εκανες ωοσκοπηση? ποσες μερες περιμενες?
> 
> εσωτερικη η εξωτερικη φωλια εβαλες?


*
Χάρη,...μια μια τις ερωτήσεις...διάβασε πιο πανω τα ποστ! Ειμαι στο 1ο αυγο!! μεσα στη φωλια...ποτε να κανω αυτα που με ρωτάς??

Υ.Γ. εσωτερικη ειναι η φωλια!!*

----------


## xarhs

αααααα... οκ.

τελικα συγνωμη αλλα εχω χασει επεισοδιο. για γαρδελοκαναρα δεν εβαλες?

----------


## Gardelius

> αααααα... οκ.
> 
> τελικα συγνωμη αλλα εχω χασει επεισοδιο. *για γαρδελοκαναρα δεν εβαλες?*


*
Όχι δεν θα βαλω τελικά!!!! Καναρινιαα!!!!!!!!! *  :Happy0159:

----------


## xarhs

ετσι μπραβοοοοο.....!!!!!!!!!!!

καλη συνεχεια................

----------


## serafeim

Λουγαροκαναρο παει ο Ηλιας!!! ΤΡΕΛΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Μια ερώτηση....πως κοιμούνται τα δικα σας ζευγάρια? ο αρσενικός δεν πρεπει να ειναι κοντα στη φωλια?*

----------


## mitsman

οπου βρουν κοιμουνται!!!!

----------


## jimgo

εμενα ακομα και τωρα που ειναι 10 ημερων τα μικρα η θηλυκια ειναι στην ακρη της φωλιας και ο αρσενικος παντα σε αλλο κλαδακι

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> *Μια ερώτηση....πως κοιμούνται τα δικα σας ζευγάρια? ο αρσενικός δεν πρεπει να ειναι κοντα στη φωλια?*


Ρε θα σε πλακώσω όταν έρθεις Αθήνα.

Τι ερώτηση είναι αυτη ?

----------


## panos70

Ηλια Αναλογος την κρεβατοκαμαραποτ τους εχεις βαλει ,εγω τα εχω στρωμα με νερο,και κοιμουνται κοντα    :Jumping0011:

----------


## Gardelius

> Ρε θα σε πλακώσω όταν έρθεις Αθήνα.
> 
> Τι ερώτηση είναι αυτη ?


_
Θα ερθω αυριο!!_ 




> Ηλια Αναλογος την κρεβατοκαμαραποτ τους εχεις βαλει ,εγω τα εχω στρωμα με νερο,και κοιμουνται κοντα


*
Ειπα και εγω,...εχω μεινει πισω...!!!!!*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## Gardelius

> 


*
Έχω χασει τη μπαλα!!!! απο ποια γέννα ειναι Βασιλη????*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> *
> Έχω χασει τη μπαλα!!!! απο ποια γέννα ειναι Βασιλη????*


Νομίζεις θυμάμαι εγώ ?

χαχαχαχα 

2η γέννα απο ένα ζευγάρακι.

----------


## xarhs

πανεμορφα μικρα.!!!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

Βασιλη τον μαυροσκουφη τον θελω εγω. :Anim 59:  κοιτα μην μου πεις οτι ειναι για αλλον :Fighting0016:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη τον μαυροσκουφη τον θελω εγω. κοιτα μην μου πεις οτι ειναι για αλλον


Εύκολα...

Μπορειτε να περάσετε να παραλάβετε.

----------


## xarhs

τιιιιιιιιιιι??????????

κωστα σε παρακαλω......... μην μου παρεις τον μαυροσκουφη μου χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## οδυσσέας

Μπιλαρα ειναι σαν να το πηρα. :winky:

----------


## lefteris13

εγω ειμαι πιο κοντα στο Βασιλη απ ολους σας σε 12,5 λεπτα ειμαι εκει, αμα θελω παω αυριο τον παιρνω, μεσημερι φευγω για Γιαννενα θα ρθει μαζι μου θα τον ταιζω μπικατινι που χει στο χωριο μπολικο, το κοπαδι μου θα μεινει εδω

----------


## οδυσσέας

Λευτερη πες μου την διευθυνση σου να σου προσεχω τα πουλια..................... θα δεις ενα ωραιο κοπαδακι στο περιστερι μολις γυρισεις :Happy0196:

----------


## lefteris13

τα χω σε ενα φωταγωγο εκτος σπιτιου στη σκαλα, εσυ ειτε θα σφηνωσεις στο παραθυρακι απ οπου μπαινω ειτε θα γλιστρησεις θα γκρεμοτσακιστεις θα βρεθεις στην εισοδο της πολυκατοικιας

----------


## jk21

> Λευτερη πες μου την διευθυνση σου να σου προσεχω τα πουλια.....................


ενα τσουπ ....





και νατος 


  :wink:

----------


## Gardelius

_Έκανα σήμερα!!!!!!!! ωοσκόπηση!!!!!!! 3/6 !!!! ειμαι φουλ χαρούμενος!!!!!!_  ::

----------


## mitsman

μπραβο ρε Ηλια.... Ποσες μερες ειναι απο το τελευταιο αυγο???

----------


## Gardelius

_Ήταν το 6ο στις 27/4 !!!! Αρα 5 μέρες!!!! ειδα καθαρα μεγάλες "φλέβες" στα 3 απ αυτα!!!!_

----------


## mitsman

κανε αλλη μια οωσκοπηση το σαββατο και οτι ειναι ασπορο κανε το ομελετα... να ζεσταινει καλα τα υπολοιπα και να τα γυριζει ευκολα!!!!
Ευχομαι να μην πεταξεις ουτε ενα!!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> _Έκανα σήμερα!!!!!!!! ωοσκόπηση!!!!!!! 3/6 !!!! ειμαι φουλ χαρούμενος!!!!!!_



*Η αναπαραγωγή μου 2013*Post 6.

To αναφέρω πόσα ένσπορα είχες.

Δηλ.

Δεν με πιστευες ?

----------


## Gardelius

> κανε αλλη μια οωσκοπηση το σαββατο και οτι ειναι ασπορο κανε το ομελετα... να ζεσταινει καλα τα υπολοιπα και να τα γυριζει ευκολα!!!!
> Ευχομαι να μην πεταξεις ουτε ενα!!!!


_Σ ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!!!! Δεν το ηξερα αυτο για το γύρισμα!!!!!!!!! θα κανω και παλι το Σαββατο και τα ξαναλέμε!!!!!! να κανω και εγω Ανάταση!!!!!_  ::  :Anim 59:

----------


## serafeim

πως το καταλλαβες βασιλη?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> πως το καταλλαβες βασιλη?


Ρώτα τον Ηλία να σου πει. :Tongue0020:

----------


## Gardelius

> *Η αναπαραγωγή μου 2013*
> 
> 
> Post 6.
> 
> To αναφέρω πόσα ένσπορα είχες.
> 
> Δηλ.
> 
> Δεν με πιστευες ?


_Αστα αυτα!!!!! εσύ....._  :Tongue0020:  :Tongue0020:

----------


## serafeim

Ηλια? για πες για πες!!  :Happy:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Ηλια? για πες για πες!!


Σιγά μην πει.... :Tongue0020:

----------


## serafeim

Ηλια πες και σου εχω ετοιμο πακετακι Intermidiate μικρα!!  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

> Ηλια πες και σου εχω ετοιμο πακετακι Intermidiate μικρα!!


Η αλήθεια ειναι φιλε,....*ΑΒΑΤΟΝ,...

ότι ότι..... η* *γραμμή αυτη είναι πιο καλη στ αυτιά μου!!!!*  :Anim 59:

----------


## serafeim

ποιο γραμμη? classico ή discontinues?

----------


## Gardelius

> ποιο γραμμη? classico ή discontinues?


_
Αυτή που εχεις εσυ!!!!!_

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Η αλήθεια ειναι φιλε,....*ΑΒΑΤΟΝ,...
> 
> ότι ότι..... η* *γραμμή αυτη είναι πιο καλη στ αυτιά μου!!!!*


Σε αποκλείω απο το ζυγουρι ....τωρα

----------


## serafeim

> _
> Αυτή που εχεις εσυ!!!!!_


27 Μαιου ειμαι Αθηνα θες? αν θες μου λες και σου φερνω!!
αλλα το μυστικο .. χοχοχοχοχοχοχο

----------


## johnrider

μια ειναι η γραμμη classico το λεει και το ονομα.

----------


## serafeim

ο καθε ενας τα ακουσματα του ^_^

----------


## οδυσσέας

> _Έκανα σήμερα!!!!!!!! ωοσκόπηση!!!!!!! 3/6 !!!! ειμαι φουλ χαρούμενος!!!!!!_


με το καλο να βγουν ολα.  :: 
μην βιαστεις να πεταξεις αυγο, μεχρι να μεγαλωσουν λιγο τα μικρα.

----------


## Gardelius

> με το καλο να βγουν ολα. 
> μην βιαστεις πεταξεις αυγο, μεχρι να μεγαλωσουν λιγο τα μικρα.


_ΟΚ boss!!!!_  ::

----------


## lagreco69

> _Έκανα σήμερα!!!!!!!! ωοσκόπηση!!!!!!! 3/6 !!!! ειμαι φουλ χαρούμενος!!!!!!_


Καλη συνεχεια!! Ηλια με το καλο να σκασουν οι μπομπιρες!!!

----------


## xarhs

ηλια μπραβο.......!!!!!

καλη συνεχεια με πολλα πουλακια...!!!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλημερες!!!!!!!! σημερα το πρωι εκανα μια <νέα> ωοσκοπηση!!!!!!! Πρεπει να εχω 5/6!!!! Ειδα σημερα "φλεβιτσες" και μαλιστα στο ενα ειδα και "κίνηση" μεσα του!!!!!!!! Τωρα απο βδομαδα αναμενω και την αφιξη καποιων νεοσσων γιατι εχουν και διαφορες!!!!! Μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα!!!!*

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο!!! τελεια!!!!!! Οποτε ετσι που ηρθαν τα πραγματα ευτυχως, δεν χρειαζεται να βγαλεις κανενα αυγο εξω!!! Ολα καλα ειναι, και ολα καλα να πανε ευχομαι!!!

----------


## serafeim

:Character0005: 
Στα λεγα δεν στα λεγα οτι θα εχεις κι αλλα? μαλιστα ηθελα να σου πω οτι θα εχεις τουλαχιστον αλλα δυο!!!  :Tongue0020:

----------


## ninos

> *Καλημερες!!!!!!!! σημερα το πρωι εκανα μια <νέα> ωοσκοπηση!!!!!!! Πρεπει να εχω 5/6!!!! Ειδα σημερα "φλεβιτσες" και μαλιστα στο ενα ειδα και "κίνηση" μεσα του!!!!!!!! Τωρα απο βδομαδα αναμενω και την αφιξη καποιων νεοσσων γιατι εχουν και διαφορες!!!!! Μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα!!!!*


Στο είπα οτι αποκλείται να μην έχεις ένσπορα  :Happy:  Ετοίμασε το multi τώρα για special αυγοτροφές  :Happy:

----------


## ninos

*Μερικοί απο τους μπόμπιρες μου*

----------


## saxo_29

Πω πω να σου ζήσουν Στέλιο. Κουκλακια είναι φτου φτου!

----------


## lagreco69

Στελιο να τα χαιρεσαι!!! ειναι πολυ ομορφα και πολυ νοικοκυρεμενα.

----------


## Gardelius

*Στελααρα!!! Με τετοια περιποιηση πως να μην ειναι αψογα!!!!! Να τα χαιρεσαι φιλε!!! Ασε που μπορει να "συγγενεψουμε" κιολας!!!!!* :Jumping0011:

----------


## ninos

Εκτός απο αυτόν τον μπόμπιρα, που θα τον πάρει ο Κώστας (saxo_29), διάλεξε όποιο θέλεις Ηλία.. 

Αυτό που ζητάμε είναι "φροντίδα" και "αγάπη", τίποτα άλλο..

----------


## geam

μπράβο Στελλάρα!!!!!

----------


## teo24

Να σου ζησουν φιλε μου.

----------


## Gardelius

*




 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από ninos


Εκτός απο αυτόν τον μπόμπιρα, που θα τον πάρει ο Κώστας (saxo_29), διάλεξε όποιο θέλεις Ηλία.. 

Αυτό που ζητάμε είναι "φροντίδα" και "αγάπη", τίποτα άλλο..  




Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!! Θα τα πουμε εμείς Στελιο!!!*  :winky:

----------


## ninos

Τα μπομπιρίνια έχουν μεγαλώσει.. Μερικά τα έχω εμπιστευτεί σε "άξια χέρια" και αυτά ειναι που έχω ακόμα κοντά μου  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφα και νοικοκυρεμενα!!!! να τα χαιρεσαι Στελιο.

----------


## xarhs

πολυ ομορφα στελιο να σου ζησουν................

----------


## teo24

Γεια σου Στελιο με τις ομορφιες.Αχ,ενα ποσο το ζαχαρωνω αλλα.....τα ειπαμε.

----------


## ninos

> ενα ποσο το ζαχαρωνω αλλα.....τα ειπαμε.


Εκτος απο τα παρακάτω δυο που ειναι δεσμευμένα, διάλεξε οποιο θες και εφτασεεεεεεε  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

*Να τα χαίρεσαι και να τα καμαρώνεις!!!! Ειναι ολα πανεμορφα φιλαρακι και υγιή!!!!!!! Έχεις ιδέα και για αρσενικά - θηλυκά ?*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Αφου γίνονται και παραγγελίες Στέλιο...μπορώ να έχω και γω αυτή την πατήθρα ?

----------


## ninos

Για αυτα που ημουν σιγουρος για το φυλο τα εχω δωσει.   Τωρα εχω ξεχωρισει τα παρακατω, αλλα και παλι δεν ειμαι 100% σιγουρος πλην του κατακιτρινου που ειναι σιγουρα θηλυκο


αρσενικος



Θηλυκο



Θηλυκο



Θηλυκο



αρσενικο

----------


## ninos

Βασιλη, τι διασταση θελεις να δω εαν μου εχει περισεψει κανενα κομματι ;;;  Γκαβιλιες ειναι, τις αγοραζεις με το μετρο και τις κοβεις στις διαστασεις που θελεις..

----------


## teo24

Το ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ειναι λιγο. Αυτο με την ασπρη γραμμη ελεγα.
Να τα προσεχουν σαν τα ματια τους οι φιλοι που θα τα παρουν και να ναι γερα οπως και ολα τους φυσικα.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Θέλω 20 γκαβίλιες απο κάθε διασταση.

Βάλε και καμιά 10αριά ποτιστρες και καμιά 30αριά ταίστρες.

Αν θυμηθώ κάτι άλλο σου λέω φίλε.

----------


## ninos

> Το ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ειναι λιγο.Αυτο με την ασπρη γραμμη ελεγα.
> Να τα προσεχουν σαν τα ματια τους οι φιλοι που θα τα παρουν και να ναι γερα οπως και ολα τους φυσικα.



Αφού σου έγραψα βρε εκτός απο αυτά τα 2.. Αυτο έχει υιοθετήσει ο Νίκος Λ και θα του το παω την Κυριακη στο καφε  :Happy:  





> Εκτος απο τα παρακάτω δυο που ειναι δεσμευμένα, διάλεξε οποιο θες και εφτασεεεεεεε

----------


## teo24

Ναι βρε το καταλαβα,απλα σου γραψα πιο ελεγα.
Το βλεπω να το τσεπωνω μαζι με τον Λαζαρακο και να την κανω μ'ελαφρα πηδηματακια.

----------


## ninos

> Θέλω 20 γκαβίλιες απο κάθε διασταση.
> 
> Βάλε και καμιά 10αριά ποτιστρες και καμιά 30αριά ταίστρες.
> 
> Αν θυμηθώ κάτι άλλο σου λέω φίλε.



Σπίτι θα χτίσεις ρε ;;;

----------


## jk21

> Θέλω 20 γκαβίλιες απο κάθε διασταση.
> 
> Βάλε και καμιά 10αριά ποτιστρες και καμιά 30αριά ταίστρες.
> 
> Αν θυμηθώ κάτι άλλο σου λέω φίλε.



βαλε και την κλουβα σου για μενα Στελιο

----------


## ninos

Αμα καταφερεις τον Βασιλη, να μου δωσει τον Λαζαρο, δικια σου η κλουβα  :winky:

----------


## jk21

θα σου παραγγειλει να σου φτιαξει εναν << ΛΑΖΑΡΟ >> η Αντιγονη 


*Νέο χόμπι..! Κατασκευές από fimo*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## Steliosan

Ντου στην γλυστριδα χαχαχαχα.

----------


## Gardelius

*ΑΒΑΤΟΝ  και γλυστριδα...?*

----------

